# Looking for a weight-gain RP partner



## Professor Wormwood (Apr 22, 2021)

Good day to all. I am looking for a long-term RP partner with interests in weight gain for here or Discord, preferably the latter, though I am flexible. I tend to specialize in Pokémon as the base of my RPs, but I am willing to negotiate on the terms, I have many different scenarios and characters available for choice, and am willing to discuss further details in private. I am in EST as a reference for timely responses, and enjoy injecting a bit of romance into my RPs if partners are willing to accept that. My Discord handle, if interested, is Professor Wormwood#7882; feel free to contact me here or through there, and I'll be happy to have a discussion on what we can do for our RPs.


----------



## 47467red (Apr 30, 2021)

Hello! I'm interested if this is still open. I'm 47467red#4789 on discord. (I cannot figure out the DM system in mobile rn, I'm GMT+1 time zone)


----------



## Professor Wormwood (May 1, 2021)

47467red said:


> Hello! I'm interested if this is still open. I'm 47467red#4789 on discord. (I cannot figure out the DM system in mobile rn, I'm GMT+1 time zone)


Friend Request sent.


----------



## Professor Wormwood (May 1, 2021)

47467red said:


> Hello! I'm interested if this is still open. I'm 47467red#4789 on discord. (I cannot figure out the DM system in mobile rn, I'm GMT+1 time zone)


If it helps, look online and try and join the Bulbagarden server on Discord. You can fine me there easily.


----------



## Professor Wormwood (May 1, 2021)

Professor Wormwood said:


> If it helps, look online and try and join the Bulbagarden server on Discord. You can fine me there easily.


*find


----------

